# Do people still read paper fishing magazines?



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I was just curious to see in this digital age whether people go out and spend they're hard earned on actually paper copies magazines anymore? if so is there a particular magazine that is better than the rest? Like a lot of print media nowadays are people reading online mags/articles?

Personally I now only buy the Tasmanian Fishing news somewhat irregularlry and source a lot of my information through great places such as here 

To declare a personal interest as such (let me know if this isn't kosher mods) this comes about from wanting to do some advertising for my business, but I want to make sure I'm getting the best bang for my buck so to speak so am curious to see if this is a relevant way of advertising still?

Cheers
Nathan

Quick Edit; If so, do you pay any attention to the advertising or immediately turn the page?


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

I still buy the broadsheets - QFM, bush n beach.

I subscribe through apple for the rest.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

It is, if the readers are your target market. 
If your target and the mags target demographic are the same, your in business.

If not, look into other methods


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I buy the magazines regularly as I like to read in bed and I also like to go back over articles to review. I also like the product updates and reviews.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't buy magazines of any description but will only read a hard copy if anything. Couldn't be bothered trying to navigate a magazine via tablet, but I'm from the country.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

I have the latest copy of Bush n Beach next to my bed. I don't often buy magazines but I was told of a fantastic article about my local area. I will admit I do look at the adds but I don't take a lot of interest. 
I'm more concerned with what and where is fishing well in my area.


----------



## davo79 (Jul 26, 2012)

Have not had the urge to get a mag since finding/joining akff. I was only ever interested in trip related articles anyway and they are more current and varied here. Besides yak based is far more interesting and quite limited in print media.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep fishing wild is fantastic.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes I buy and read magazines.

I read regularly (every issue)

Freshwater Fishing
Yak Fisher
Blade
Fish Life

Occasionally
Bush n Beach
QFM

I also buy a couple of US publications on the iPad.

I look at the advertising in the mags.

You should be able to get the publisher to give you distribution info so you can see readership etc.

cheers,

S


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

cheers guys, appreciate the responses.

Whilst I'm sure each publication will glady supply me reader numbers and loads of info to support why I should advertise with them, my concern would be the over-inflation of numbers and demographics. So I thought I'd get a quick sample of guys who actually kayak fish and are good enough to reply to give me an initial indication.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Bought the one with YakFisher last month because I had to wait for the wife at an appointment that ran couple of hours over. Pretty much same articles that were in the last magazine I bought a few years ago so can't see myself buying another one.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Might be giving about a hundred odd fishing magazines away in the weeks to come.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

You shoukd remember Yakko that this is not a representative sample base. The people on this forum are, by definition, confortable with the internet and forums and have plenty of time to access the web. People like us are less likely to buy magazines than most.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Oddly enough I like the ads in magazines and its half the reason I browse them when someone else buys them. I don't really frequent tackle shops or fish with others so I don't know what products are out there. If I were to buy a magazine I'd expect that advertising is part of the deal, so long as the articles are the real deal and the ads are ads then I'm happy with that. I really hate the mags in which the articles are sponsored and all you read is how good this reel and that lure are.

Can't stand electronic magazines though, have downloaded a few trial ones and they bore me to tears, too hard to juggle on a tablet for the value of the reading material, would rather just trawl AKFF instead.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Occasionally. Mostly 1997 copies of >insert name here< when I'm waiting for a haircut at the barbers.
Bought a few copies of Blade - mostly for the cool stickers...
Get the occasional Tasmania Fishing one, and also the occasional one I end up with as a prize, but mostly online forums. Hardly ever read an "online magazine" - don't think I've ever finished one cover to cover.

Like Ado said though, we might not be representative of your whole target audience.

For your particular venture I'd be looking at tourism brochures etc, as you might get more "foreigners" (those folks from the North Island included) wanting to use your services than locals.
You might even get some gov't subsidies for your advertising in those.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

spork said:


> For your particular venture I'd be looking at tourism brochures etc, as you might get more "foreigners" (those folks from the North Island included) wanting to use your services than locals.
> You might even get some gov't subsidies for your advertising in those.


I was thinking the same thing. Hotel foyers, cafe's, tourist mags...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Occasionally grab a few at the local library on an irregular basis, like a sort of Christmas stocking filler taken with other books.

Current month issue of any mag cannot be borrowed and has to be read in the library, but after that you can take them home for a couple of weeks.


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

spork said:


> Like Ado said though, we might not be representative of your whole target audience.
> 
> For your particular venture I'd be looking at tourism brochures etc, as you might get more "foreigners" (those folks from the North Island included) wanting to use your services than locals.
> You might even get some gov't subsidies for your advertising in those.


The internet and social media has certainly changed the landscape of print media and as a flow on effect advertising. We're not yet sure what our target market is, first timers, general fisho's or experience yak fishers so it will be a shotgun approach for the first season and then narrow it down subsequently. This means our advertising budget will be spread thinly so it's about getting the best bang for buck. Personally I initially think it will be mainland tourists primarily, then maybe overseas then local? I've got a great marketing/web guy who just happens to work for tourism tas so we'll be sitting down to work through it more soon.

we wouldn't suspect first timers to be reading mag's obviously so it's about how best to target experienced fisherman and yak anglers, aside from the interwebs. We will be doing the usual advertising but won't be putting a lot of money into brochures and local print as "walk up" type tours aren't like to be our primary focus. Though time will tell.

Again thanks to all contributors. Every little bit of info helps.


----------



## rmurf (Mar 25, 2009)

mags are still a good read


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

I downloaded the (Escape with?) ET App the other night. :shock: Looks a bit of alright but haven't looked much further into it.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Ado said:


> You shoukd remember Yakko that this is not a representative sample base. The people on this forum are, by definition, confortable with the internet and forums and have plenty of time to access the web. People like us are less likely to buy magazines than most.


This ^


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I had to go to a news agent yesterday for reasons unrelated to fishing but had browse through the mags and one caught my eye. I think there was a main issue called "Fishaustralia" with a state issue "FishNSW". After a quick flip it seemed to be high quality photos in a glossy style and I bought it as some of the articles appeared to be instructional, topical and of interest to me. When I get the time to sit and read it thoroughly I will pass final judgement...

cheers

John


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I buy the Bible and the occasional QFM..


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Was talking with my sparky this morning, being a mad trout fisho he was saying he buys a couple of mags religiously. Stupidly I didn't ask which. He also mentioned that almost every edition now sports a section dedicated to yaks.

So will definitely be forking out a few dollars for magazine advertising, now just to wade through them all to select the best one.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> I buy the Bible and the occasional QFM..


Which bible Sel?

K1, don't even go there


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

anselmo said:


> Nativeman said:
> 
> 
> > I buy the Bible and the occasional QFM..
> ...


Freshwater Fishing Australia, its a good read, I have almost every issue from number 1


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Nativeman said:
> ...


oh yeah thats a good one
I had every issue from #1 to #2- then gave them away (the folly of youth)
I remember the issue where the first boomerangs were being tested by Kev Clark
and the one where Frank Projkop did the depth testinga dn reviealed a lure called the Manns 30+

great mag then, I assume the same now


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

No

But it is interesting that the ones that still pay for content stand out to me, the ones that get free or cheap content seem to print on cheaper paper and everything about them feels a bit nasty.
Fishing wild is a good example of getting what you pay for.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

It's true there are a whole range of fishing mags (and other special interest mags of every description) out in the market. Some do well, most don't due to the fact that many treat their readers and their contributors with contempt. Not paying for pics and copy is the sign of a shit magazine with shit ethics and shit content. it's evident which mags do this. Simple. Don't buy them, don't advertise in them and they'll go away.

Getting free content is not the way to run a magazine however many publishers and editors do it, simply because there are plenty of desperate attention seekers out there who think they are great writers/photographers (most arent), and who want the exposure and supposed 'credibility' of writing or sending photos into a magazine. These people don't get credibility, all they get is sucked in by cheap-ass publishers. The public are sick of reading 'advertorials' and glowing write ups of the same old stuff in magazines but as long as they are too dumb to change their habits the publishers will continue to recycle the same old crap each month

Several mags (many mentioned in this thread) do get it right. they know who their readers are, they know what they want, and they commission decent knowledgable writers and contributors to supply content specifically for that magazine. And they pay them. This content is typically ONLY found in the magazines, the BEST writers and the BEST photographers don't give their stuff away for free so the mags will still be where the BEST content is shown. the rest ends up on the internet (where nobody pays for it).

Total magazine sales in Australia are 12 million copies per month. this is one of the highest totals of magazine readership per capita in the world. The highest selling fishing mag in Australia still sells only around 15,000 copies per month, but there's about a dozen different titles all doing those sort of numbers (caveat, I work for one of them). Plus theres a whole bunch of smaller / local ones. In total there's still around 250,000 fishing magazines sold per month in Australia. Hardly small numbers. yes the internet has a bigger total reach but there's no LOYALTY on the web, readers often have several browser windows open at once and flick between sites never really paying attention. A mag gives you a more personal intimate one on one experience, and people PAY for it so they will ensure they read it from cover to cover. Forums are much the same, lots of TOTAL members but very few online at once and most of them only flicking in and out.

Nobody is forcing anyone to buy fishing mags. But a vast number of punters still do it. So if you want to reach the most passionate fishos. those who do have money to spend on their hobby then mags are still a good investment as an advertiser. As a reader you are spoilt for choice theres mags which cater for everyone from trout to Marlin chasers. So if you want a good read, content that you won't find anywhere else and stunning images decide which magazines you like and go buy them.

Alternatively if you want to read cheap free stuff then there the internet for that. Horses for courses


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Paddy, out of the mainstream glossy mags Fishing World is the biggest audited circulating mag at around 15,000. Modern Fishing used to do around 13,000 but I reckon that's halved in the last 12 months (new management, different editorial approach, loss of many well regarded contributors). Fishing Monthly group sell a few but they're newsprint and divided into state issues so who knows. They claim around 23,000 in Qld, 13,000 in NSW and 13,000 in Vic. Again, questionable figures. Then theres another dozen or so niche titles like Freshwater Fishing, FlyLife, Fishing Wild and BlueWater which have anywhere between 3000-11,000 depending on what market they are serving. Then theres the boat mags which also do a 'bit' of fishing and a whole bunch of 'new' titles, FishLife etc which have sprung up in the last year or 2. Many of these guys claim big circs which is just bullshit. It's taken the established mags 20 years to build up their circulation, new mags dont stand a chance of getting anywhere near the same numbers unless they are simply giving mags away (circulation is supposed to be based on paid copies, not simply total print run). Then there's the 'online' mags which again have dubious numbers.

The industy is full of 'publishers claims' with regard to circulation and readership most of which are bogus. How Fishing World (15,000 circ) can claim audited readership of 200,000+ readers per issue (13+ readers per copy) is beyond me, when the industry average is 3-4 readers per copy.

Anyway, as I said, go out, flick through a few at the newsagent, pick one that suits your style of reading/fishing and go with it...


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks DaveyG for that considered and helpful response. Don't feel like travelling to Tassie in the next month by chance, could really do with a good photog to take some promo shots 

I was having a look through all the options last night on the net and realised my advertising budget needs to be greatly expanded.

I also realised that for the type of fishing we'll offer there's no point going for the big glossy mags, so will be looking at some of the smaller publications that cater to reader groups more in line with our offerings.


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

X2 for Hooked Up.

I'm slightly biased as I designed the masthead (no other affiliation). Kosta is a top bloke and a very knowledgable fisherman. He puts out a quality product that's well written, looks great and would rival the big boys for circulation.

www.hookedupmagazine.com.au

Cheers

Tim


----------

